
Linux 4.19-rc4 released, an apology, and a maintainership note - ah-
http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1809.2/00117.html?print=anz
======
gus_massa
Dupe, with a lot of discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18000698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18000698)

